# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ทำความรู้จักนํ้ามัน E85

## T0855515678

รู้จักนํ้ามันE85
น้ำมัน E85 ดีอย่างไร? 
1. น้ำมันE85 เป็นน้ำมันที่ราคาถูกที่สุดในตลาด ทุกครั้งที่เติมจะประหยัดเงินลงไปมากเห็นได้ชัดเจน"Lower price per gallon"
2. น้ำมันE85 ช่วยเพิ่มศักยภาพเครื่องยนต์ แรงม้ามากขึ้น และเพิ่มแรงบิดมากขึ้น "Increase in torque and horsepower"
3. น้ำมันE85 ช่วยเยียวยารักษาสิ่งแวดล้อมของโลก ได้ช่วยลดมลพิษทางอากาศ ซึ่งส่งผลถึงชีวิตตนเอง ลูกหลาน และเพื่อนร่วมชาติลดไฮโดรคาร์บอน คาร์บอนมอนออกไซด์ และช่วยลดาร์บอนไดออกไซด์ ซึ่งเป็นปัจจัยหลัก ที่ก่อให้เกิดสภาวะเรือนกระจกในชั้นบรรยากาศ (GREEN HOUSE EFFECT) รวมทั้งลดควันดำ ลดสารอะโรเมติกส์และลดสารเบนซิน "Concerned about the environment"
4. น้ำมันE85 ช่วยลดการนำเข้าน้ำมันจากต่างประเทศ เอทานอล 85% ผลิตได้เองภายในประเทศ เป็นพลังงานปฏิการะผลิตจากพืชเกษตรในประเทศ ใช้แทนสารเพิ่มออกเทนที่นำเข้าจากต่างประเทศ ประหยัดเงินตราต่างประเทศมากกว่า 3,000 ล้านบาทต่อปี "Energy independence"
5. น้ำมันE85 เผาไหม้สะอาดสมบูรณ์กว่า อุณหภูมิการเผาไหม้เย็นกว่าน้ำมันเบนซินประเภทอื่น "burns cleaner and cooler than gasoline"
6. น้ำมันE85 มีออกเทนสูงถึง 105 Octane ช่วยเพิ่มความสามารถเครื่องยนต์/ Why pay for expensive racing gasoline?
7. น้ำมันE85 ช่วยยืดอายุเครื่องยนต์ เนื่องจากเผาไหม้หมดจดและช่วยทำความสะอาดเครื่องยนต์ "Reduces maintenance costs"
8. น้ำมันE85 ไม่ต้องกลัวเรื่องการกัดกร่อน ปัจจุบันบริษัทจำหน่ายน้ำมันได้เติมสาร Additive เพื่อไม่ให้กัดกร่อน และทำให้น้ำมันมีประสิทธิภาพดีขึ้น
9. น้ำมันE85 เป็นยุทธศาสตร์พลังงาน วาระแห่งชาติ และเป็นทางออกของประเทศ โดยกระทรวงพลังงาน Ministry of Energy ปัจจุบันเริ่มยิง Spot รณรงค์ทางทีวี แมกกาซีน หนังสือพิมพ์ และสื่อต่างๆ
10. น้ำมันE85 ช่วยกระจายการลงเงิน การจ้างงานสู่ชนบท เกษตรกรไทยมีรายได้สูงขึ้น มีคุณภาพชีวิตที่ดีขึ้นจากการผลิตเอทานอลที่ได้จากพืชเกษตร
11. คุณคือคนหนึ่งซึ่งสามารถเปลี่ยนสภาพแวดล้อมของประเทศ และของโลกได้ You are! or 2012 end of the world.




สอบถามรายละเอียดกับเรา โทร 085-551-5678, 080-020-0032
หรือ www.facebook.com/mthservice

----------


## T0855515678

ดันครับ กระทู้ กระทู้ 
อยากได้ความรู้เพิ่มเติม โทร. 085-551-5678

----------


## T0855515678

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------


## T0855515678

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------


## T0855515678

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------


## T0855515678

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------


## T0855515678

สนใจโทร 085-551-5678 นะครับ
แวะเข้าชม www.facebook.com/mthservice

----------


## T0855515678

สนใจติดตั้งกล่องน้ำมันE85
ติดต่อ 085-551-5678
www.facebook.com/mthservice
www.e85savemoney.com

----------


## T0855515678

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------


## T0855515678

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------


## T0855515678

ดันกระทู้ครับ ครับ

----------


## T0855515678

ดันกระทู้ครับป๋ม

----------


## T0855515678

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------


## T0855515678

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------


## T0855515678

ดันกระทู้ครับป๋ม อิอิ

----------


## T0855515678

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------


## T0855515678

ดันกระทู้ครับ

----------

